# 2015 Trek Emonda



## EastonZ16 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello all.

I finally am getting my insurance check from being hit about 2 months ago so my wife finally let me go shopping.

I went to a local shop and they have a 2015 Trek Emonda SL8 for 2900. I know they retailed around 4500 but for being now 2 years old is that a good price? It is full Dura Ace with meh wheels.

I would consider myself a decent rider, group rides(avg 20+mph), solo rides, not too many climbs near me here in AZ. 

Any thoughts would be great. Thanks


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I would say that's a very good price if it's the geometry you want and it is the right size for you. What size frame? Heck, I'd be tempted to get it even though I don't need another bike!


----------



## jwalther (Jul 4, 2013)

Great bike, and good price. Go for it if the fit works for you.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

It's an amazing bike. I love mine. It's been awhile since I posted anything special. This past week I put on some Williams Cycling 58's and love them. They roll so fast it's unreal. Besides the owner is my good friend and his mechanic is a close friend of mine. For $2900 is a smoking deal. Is it SRAM Red or Shimano DA 9000? Either way it's equipped well for a fun bike to ride. Here's a picture of mine in all her glory. The stem will be dropped once I get back to my correct fitness level. Go buy it. You won't regret it. Here's a picture of mine. What a great ride.


----------



## EastonZ16 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wicked2006 said:


> It's an amazing bike. I love mine. It's been awhile since I posted anything special. This past week I put on some Williams Cycling 58's and love them. They roll so fast it's unreal. Besides the owner is my good friend and his mechanic is a close friend of mine. For $2900 is a smoking deal. Is it SRAM Red or Shimano DA 9000? Either way it's equipped well for a fun bike to ride. Here's a picture of mine in all her glory. The stem will be dropped once I get back to my correct fitness level. Go buy it. You won't regret it. Here's a picture of mine. What a great ride.


Very nice! I am going to test ride today. It is full Dura Ace. I plan on replacing the stock wheels with something a little better if I do purchase it.

Thanks all for the responses!


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have the new Emonda SL 7 and love it. I hope the Emonda SLR 8 is even better and you rock those rides.


----------

